# AC/DC poll



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Thinking about AC/DC. What do you prefer? You have to give them ALOT of credit for Still going strong and having so many passionate fans.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

The poll is a little confusing. I wanted to select both "Bon Scott Rules" and "I just listen for Angus riffs".


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I though this was a poll about Nikola Tesla.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> I though this was a poll about Nikola Tesla.


We could have three cheers for the Tesla Coil! Hip, Hip Hooray!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm more a Jethro Tull sort of guy, but I do listen for the riffs in AC/DC's tunes. The vocals not so much.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Paul said:


> Brain?????? Is he the resident genius in the band?:smile:
> 
> AC/DC has never made it onto my playlist. I don't change the radio when they come on, but neither do I seek them out.


Pfffft! I couldn't figure out how to edit my poll.... You WOULD pick that out wouldn't you? :smile:


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

The Bon era is my favorite. For me they've only made one really good album since his death (BIB).


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I think 9 studio albums in almost 30 years with the other guy, and 6 studio albums in about 5 years with Bon speaks volumes. Lets not even get into comparing the quality of albums like Let There Be Rock with whatever Fly on the Wall was.........


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> I think 9 studio albums in almost 30 years with the other guy, and 6 studio albums in about 5 years with Bon speaks volumes. Lets not even get into comparing the quality of albums like Let There Be Rock with whatever Fly on the Wall was.........


And here I was thinking that they'd released the same record 15 times using different covers :smile:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> And here I was thinking that they'd released the same record 15 times using different covers :smile:


Awww come on now, how can you not dig Ride On or Sin City or Whole lotta Rosie? Gives me shivers...I love it... The Post Bon is some good stuff, NOT Who made Who or Sink the Pink, but fun nonetheless.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Awww come on now, how can you not dig Ride On or Sin City or Whole lotta Rosie? Gives me shivers...I love it... The Post Bon is some good stuff, NOT Who made Who or Sink the Pink, but fun nonetheless.


Nah - don't get me wrong. *They're an Institution *and I luv em' for their music and the fact that they're still around doing it.


The "old-man-in-a-schoolboy-outfit" is starting to get a little creepy though :wink:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Nah - don't get me wrong. *They're an Institution *and I luv em' for their music and the fact that they're still around doing it.
> 
> 
> The "old-man-in-a-schoolboy-outfit" is starting to get a little creepy though :wink:


No kidding! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I like Back In Black, and For Those About to Rock in way underrated, but after that, bleh! When they were choosing between Fryer and Johnston, I thought Fryer would be a way better replacement.........


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I didn't vote in the poll. I'm not really a big AC/DC fan. I've never bought one of their recordings. But I do very much enjoy listening to Bon Scotts vocals or the guitar tones when I hear them on the radio. There's a few songs I really enjoy.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

for anyone curious, check out Live at Atlantic Studios or Live in Paris (Let there be Rock movie). Both are good representations of when they were the best rock band in the world....imo.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

bib i liked ok, for those about to rock is pretty cool too- but everything else up to this latest album was easily forgettable for me. this last album does have some pretty catchy stuff. cant stand that runaway train or whatever its called tho- geez.
not at all a fan of brians voice.
i do like all of the bon scott era albums:smile:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

mhammer said:


> I though this was a poll about Nikola Tesla.


Wouldn't that be more of a Tesla/Edison poll (but with a lightning bolt between)?


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

allthumbs56 said:


> And here I was thinking that they'd released the same record 15 times using different covers :smile:


Me too. I _do_ kinda like them in moderation, but I'd bet you could take a random 8 songs from their entire career, and splice verses to choruses from different songs, add a solo from another, and it wouldn't sound out of place. In fact it sounds like that's how they write new material.


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

It's kinda comical to say, but I think they were more diverse during the Scott era. Sin City, Let/Rock, Riff Raff, Ride On and The Jack are my favs.

Before the band dissolves, I'd love to see them release an avant garde jazz album with excessive flute usage, just to mess with people's minds.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What about Malcolm's driving rhythms ???


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> The poll is a little confusing. I wanted to select both "Bon Scott Rules" and "I just listen for Angus riffs".


Exactly :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Which singer doesn't really matter that much to me. They are both in the same park. Scott's have the half-wrecked quality and Johnson's may be a bit screechy, but they both fit as far as I'm concerned. A good complement to Malcolm's rhythms and Angus' riffs.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> The poll is a little confusing. I wanted to select both "Bon Scott Rules" and "I just listen for Angus riffs".




Me too. I much prefer Bon Scott but it's really Angus that I enjoy the most.

Regardless, I love AC / DC.


----------



## F.M.G. (Jun 9, 2008)

Brian Johnson for me. 

Too be honest, the Bon albums were weak IMO, and I'm a huge fan. Poweage and HTH are the only two Bon albums I can actually listen to all the way through. 

Back in Black is the most overrated album ever, Flick of the Switch beats it by a mile IMO, I love that record.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Brian Johnson always kinda reminded me of Sid James from the Carry On films. They have the same dirty laugh. 















[youtube=Option]Aj7D65SFOhM[/youtube]


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Live at Donnington has been running on VH1 lately. Anyone catch it? I caught it last night. Can't wait to see em in Jan! I think I'll pickup the Blu Ray of Donnington. Just excellent! They all look like Dirty old men if you ask me.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I saw them way back on the Ballbreaker tour, that must've been 10 years ago or so.

Fantastic rock concert, they came out of the gate cookin', and kept the crowd there for the whole show.

For guys that started in what? '73? they still deliver the goods better than most.


----------



## theguitardoctor (Sep 15, 2007)

*Ac/dc*

gotta give the old guys props. How many other bands can you name that have kept up with the game after that long. Angus can still make a pentatonic scale sound like a thunderstorm. The world wide fan base speaks volumes to me.

TGD:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Birdy (Apr 13, 2006)

I saw them in '77 in Vancouver, they opened for a very "smacked up" Aerosmith. We were right up front at the stage. Well into Aerosmiths' set,
the crowd was still screaming " AC/DC.....AC/DC !!! "


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

theguitardoctor said:


> The world wide fan base speaks volumes to me.


That's not really a great metric. Really. The most popular thing to drink on the planet is Coke. The most popular food is McDonalds. And there are way more cockroaches on the planet than pandas. 
Nana Mouskouri is right up there in terms of worldwide fan base & record sales too, along with Celine Dion, Alla Pugacheva and Cliff Richard. 
Isn't britney the #1 selling female artist of all time? Oy! 
I still have a kinda soft spot for ACDC, I just don't think that the mob rules is a great indicator of merit.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

They're the type of band that I can enjoy at a party cause everyone knows their songs, even if you haven't heard it before you can sing it by the second verse. They've got good riffs and memorable hooks but I just don't enjoy them all that much, dont hate dont love em


----------



## Kiggz (Jan 8, 2008)

all i have to say is .......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icIygHdSGFc


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Angus Young is a testament to the effectiveness of the minor pentatonic and blues scales....

The guy plays with intensity and emotion that is rarely seen these days. Nowadays it seems that the end goal is to jam as many notes as you can in a given bar, with no regard to feel or genuine intention. I can watch a shredder and although the technical skills involved do impress, it does not hold my attention for more than a minute.

Angus' supercharged soloing however just mesmerizes me.... the combination of emotional playing and the incredible amount of energy he exerts is truly inspiring.

My personal guilty pleasure is to engage in extended blues soloing / noodling. 

Nothing quite like a flattened 7th bent up 2 steps with much vibrato and gusto !!!!!!!!!!!!

Gives me shivers lofu


----------



## Kiggz (Jan 8, 2008)

Does anyone have any info on angus playing style ? Is there any tabs for his repeated licks ? I was also wondering if anyone can shine the lite so to what his fav* frets and postions are. I was hoping someone could explain how he does all that shit from about 1:30 seconds onto about 2:00 where he starts sliding and palm muting like a god HOW THE HELL DOES HE DO THAT SHIT.

I am a decent guitar player as far as beginner method goes but i have no clue how he does those licks they are so bluesy and have that nice pinch harmonic into slide and combo of bends and vibrato mix up. Can anyone elaborate more on his licks ? What are the main positions or scales one would need to practice to get angus sounding licks from that video ?

Here is the video maybe someone can help me out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icIygHdSGFc


----------

